# Free diamond and topaz butterflies



## tolisamarie (Jan 21, 2018)

I have 16 diamond and 12 topaz.

Leave your friend code if you want them!


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

could i have all of both plz? is that asking too much? im kind of desperate to finish the event  my code is 8037 4667 015


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 21, 2018)

They're all yours!


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

;_____________; thank you so much


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 21, 2018)

Please accept my request. I'm McKenzie.


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

accepted!


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 21, 2018)

I've left 20. I'll leave the rest as soon as you catch those.


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

caught em, ready for the rest!!! ty again! ;_;


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 21, 2018)

I don't mean to jump on your thread tolisamarie, but I also have a few red diamond butterflies to give away, and I thought it would be best not to create a duplicate thread. I really want them to go to a person in need. Do you still need red ones contententity?


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

i would love the red ones mopy!!!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 21, 2018)

I added you contententity!


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

got it! accepted & my flowers should be empty


----------



## Dede (Jan 21, 2018)

Just sent you a request contententity. I have 7 reds I can send your way.


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

thank you, dede!! i accepted and cleared the butterflies that mopy just sent over


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 21, 2018)

Contententity, I just sent a request from my fiance's account (IGN: sashwap) I have topaz butterflies on that account if you still need them.


----------

